
Opinion: StubHub’s Urgent Peril and the Industry Response - passenger
https://www.ticketnews.com/2020/04/opinion-stubhubs-urgent-peril-and-the-industry-response/
======
hnburnsy
Fascinating information on how the money works in concerts. Didn't know that
the primary ticket seller keeps the funds until after the event takes place.

Sure looks like Stubhub as a middle man is in big trouble.

